
Cognitive biases that lead to poorly designed products - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/cognitive-biases-poorly-designed-products/
======
vanderZwan
Decent list of biases on the work floor, although it does not seem to find
ways out that much (just knowing about them and labelling them is only a
start).

This part is pretty important for when it comes to addressing these issues
though:

> _I find the implicit goals more interesting because those are the ones that
> nobody talks about. If you’ve ever worked in a company, you’ll know that
> they are there for sure, but it’s something that nobody would openly admit.
> And that’s what makes them dangerous. Because nobody even admits these
> implicit goals, the reality that gets shaped by them is pretty biased._

How do you escape that mix of cultural and structural bias?

